# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  σειριακή?

## tilisios

Βοήθεια? Όταν ο υπολογιστής δεν έχει σειριακή θύρα τη λύση μπορεί να βρεθεί ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## lepouras

μετατροπέας ίσως?

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/699/adaptors...ase=Serial+USB
USBG-4.jpg

----------


## KOKAR

Γιαννη , αν όμως η συσκευή που θα συνδέσεις πάνω "κλέβει" τάση απο την σειριακή για να λειτουργήσει τότε δεν θα δούλεψη.

----------


## lepouras

> Γιαννη , αν όμως η συσκευή που θα συνδέσεις πάνω "κλέβει" τάση απο την σειριακή για να λειτουργήσει τότε δεν θα δούλεψη.





οπότε πρέπει να σας πει το παλικάρι τη συσκευή θέλει να συνδέσει και αναλαμβάνετε.μέχρι εδώ είμαι, παραπέρα είναι βαθειά νερά για μένα και δεν κατέχω πράμα :Bye: .

----------


## chip

αν η συσκευή κλέβει ρεύμα από τη σειριακή θα δουλέψει. Δεν θα δουλέψει αν το λογισμικό κάνει απευθείας πρόσβαση στους καταχωρητές της σειριακής και όχι κλήση στο λειτουργικό σύστημα για επικοινωνία με την com. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χρειάζεται πραγματική σειριακή θύρα που υπάρχει pci και υπάρχει και σε express card για λαπτοπ. Αν δεν έχει θύρα για express card το laptop πρέπει να αλλάξει laptop. Αν έχει πρέπει να βρει κάρτα με πραγματική θύρα rs232 γιατί κάποιες στο εσωτερικό τους έχουν usb θύρα και μετατροπέα usb to rs232 οπότε δεν παίζουν. Συνήθως αναφέρουν ποιο τσιπάκι έχουν μέσα οπότε πρέπει κάποιος πριν την αγοράσει να συμβουλευθεί το datasheet και να δει οτι το chip που έχουν είναι πραγματική com port

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Βοήθεια? Όταν ο υπολογιστής δεν έχει σειριακή θύρα τη λύση μπορεί να βρεθεί ευχαριστώ!!



ποια μητρικη εχεις 
μερικες παιρνoυν rs232 με καλωδιο απο την μητρικη

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Foxconn-M...-/260682424971

φιλικα

----------


## plouf

> αν η συσκευή κλέβει ρεύμα από τη σειριακή θα δουλέψει. Δεν θα δουλέψει αν το λογισμικό κάνει απευθείας πρόσβαση στους καταχωρητές της σειριακής και όχι κλήση στο λειτουργικό σύστημα για επικοινωνία με την com. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χρειάζεται πραγματική σειριακή θύρα που υπάρχει pci και υπάρχει και σε express card για λαπτοπ. Αν δεν έχει θύρα για express card το laptop πρέπει να αλλάξει laptop. Αν έχει πρέπει να βρει κάρτα με πραγματική θύρα rs232 γιατί κάποιες στο εσωτερικό τους έχουν usb θύρα και μετατροπέα usb to rs232 οπότε δεν παίζουν. Συνήθως αναφέρουν ποιο τσιπάκι έχουν μέσα οπότε πρέπει κάποιος πριν την αγοράσει να συμβουλευθεί το datasheet και να δει οτι το chip που έχουν είναι πραγματική com port



ακριβώς...

και γενικά απορώ που σε αυτή την ερώτηση πάντα υπάρχει μια άρνηση "αν το ένα τότε"

στις δικές μου συσκεύες ολες πάντα δουλέψαν με usb<>232...

----------


## chip

δεν δουλευουν με όλα τα προγράμματα, ιδιαίτερα με παλιό λογισμικό! και το πρόβλημα είναι ακόμα χειρότερο για LPT.

----------


## plouf

άλλο η παραλληλή

σε σειριακή πάντως η πιθανότητα να δουλέψει ειναι τόσο μεγάλη που απλά μπορεις να πεις πάρε.

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά μην πάρεις prolific και άλλα κινέζικα που κυκλοφορούν. Προτίμησε μετατροπέα με τσιπάκι της FTDI και θα είναι συμβατό με τα πάντα, λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## Prithan

Καλησπερα παιδια, πανω σε αυτο το θεμα, εγώ που θέλω να συνδέσω στον υπολογιστή ένα αναπτυξιακό το οποίο έχει σειριακή θύρα, μπορεί με ένα καλώδιο-μετατροπέα (parallel to usb) να γίνει η δουλειά μου?

----------


## plouf

usb to parallel δυσολα εώς αδυνατο
αν ειναι seirial to usb το ποιο πιθανο ειναι οτι θα δουλέψει (τα δικα μου δουλευουν ολα)


αν το αναπτυξιακό σου έχει παρράλλη και μόνο, χρειάζεσαι κάρτα pci<> parallel ..
βέβαια κανένα σύγχρονο αναπτυξιακο δεν βγαίνει με παραλληλη. Bγαινουν με USB η έστω serial !

----------


## katmadas

> άλλο η παραλληλή
> 
> σε σειριακή πάντως η πιθανότητα να δουλέψει ειναι τόσο μεγάλη που απλά μπορεις να πεις πάρε.



Εμενα παλι δουλευει τις λιγοτερες φορες με μετατροπεα...
Αλλα με αυτους που λεει ο κωστας...

ο chip εδωσε ωραια απαντηση...

Κωστα εχεις καποιον να προτινεις?

----------


## leosedf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-to-FTDI-...item232a465bd7 Αυτό δεν μου έχει τύχει να μην παίξει οπουδήποτε και αν το έβαλα.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-to-RS232...item5af15c0502 και αυτό καλό είναι

----------

katmadas (19-05-13)

----------


## _pike

> Δεν θα δουλέψει αν το λογισμικό κάνει απευθείας πρόσβαση στους καταχωρητές της σειριακής και όχι κλήση στο λειτουργικό σύστημα για επικοινωνία με την com.



Φιλε μου μπορεις να εξηγησεις λιγο καλυτερα το συγκεκριμενο κομματι γιατι με ενδιαφερει και δεν το καταλαβα καλα?
Οταν λεμε οτι κανει προσβαση στους καταχωρητες της σειριακης εννοουμε οτι μιλαει απευθειας στο chip?

Πχ...... My programm -> drivers for ftdi ->com port out?

ενω εαν κανει κληση στο λειτουργικο εννοουμε κατι μια virtual com port ?

Πχ......My programm ->Drivers for virtual port-> com port out?

Επισης εαν κανεις ενα προγραμμα σε visual basic και εσυ κανεις εποικοινωνια με εναν πικ και του στελνεις δεδομενα και αυτος αναταποκρινεται κανονικα σε οτι του λες μεσω της σειριακης....στην σειριακη μιλας με ποια απο τις δυο πεπριπτωσεις που αναφερεις????

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτης.

----------


## plouf

πρακτικα τα προγραματα για windows ΔΕΝ δουλεουν ετσι
αυτη ηταν μια πρακτικη των DOS προγραμάτων

το πως μιλαει ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον να το ξερεις.
εαν κανεις ενα προγραμμα σε visualbasic ειναι ορθό ! και συμβατό !

----------


## agis68

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-to-FTDI-...item232a465bd7 Αυτό δεν μου έχει τύχει να μην παίξει οπουδήποτε και αν το έβαλα.



Κωνσταντίνε σε toshiba Α-200 dualcore δεν μου δούλεψε....( το ήθελα για μια εφαρμογή να διαβάζει sim καρτες και να τις επαναγράφει για μια ετοιρεία που οι κάρτες τους είχαν sim και τις δίναν σε πελάτες. Τελικά το έκανα με κλασσική rs232 απο το desktop! (εκει είχα άλλα προβλήματα γιατί είναι παλιό το σύστημα -celeron 1300 boosted 1,7 με 2 GB ram και ποτε αργούσε πότε κόλλαγε.....τελικά το έλυσα με εφαρμογή σε Suse)

----------


## leosedf

Κάποιο λάθος έκανες, να σιγουρευτείς επίσης ότι έχεις σωστούς driver από την ftdi, το έχω ξεσκίσει σε routers, άπειρα μηχανήματα κινητής κλπ και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα, ενώ με άλλους ήταν κινέζικο βασανιστήριο.

----------

